# Moving Costs



## mr_n_mrs_ball (Jul 13, 2007)

I have been crunching numbers left and right! My head is spinning and all I want is a straight answer!!!!!! I am waiting for a few shipping companies to come and give us a quote but can you tell me how much it cost for you to move your things from UK to USA?

Thanks!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

To make comparisons, you would need to know the number of people involved in the move, their ages, their interests, how big a house they had, and whether they are moving furniture or storing the heavy stuff. If someone gives you an answer, it may not help much. I moved to South Africa for about $300. I mailed three boxes and paid overweight on my flight down. It's a meaningless number.


----------



## mr_n_mrs_ball (Jul 13, 2007)

OK clarification. We are a family of four moving to HOUSTON. To the *USA*. Please if anyone has done this, can you tell me what it cost to move everything from your home.


----------



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

It depends on many factors, including where in the USA you are moving, and more importantly what you are moving. If you are bringing things like a bed and other heavy furniture, it will cost more. It will also cost a lot to move a car. However, if you are buying new stuff when you get to America, then your costs will be much lower.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Call three moving companies. Ask them to come to your home and give you an estimate. There shouldn't be any charge for this service. Asking people to tell you what it will cost when we have no idea how much stuff you are moving isn't going to help you.


----------

